# Peanut- Min Pin/Daschund



## fennec2009 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am new here! I just wanted to share pictures of my puppy Peanut. She was born on October 23rd of last year and is a Min Pin/Daschund mix. She is the cutest, sweetest dog and has the best personality. She is independent and can be bossy, but she does the funniest things! (She knows the word hungry and goes crazy when we ask if she is hungry!)

Photo from when we picked her out










First day she was home










Today










Does anyone else have a min pin mix? Since Peanut has some Daschund she isn't deathly skinny as most full Min Pins. I love black and brown markings but their size can really make them less attractive sometimes. :|


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Fenn,
Peanut is a cutie, I had to take the last picture off as it's too big, you can resize it to 640x420 and repost it if you'd like.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Here is my black and tan little girl...not a min pin mix, at least I don't think so. I really have no idea WHAT she is... I love her colors...except when walking down the hall at night...she is very hard to see. :O











Peanut is very cute...and soooo tiny!


----------

